# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  I want to pack glass items, Is there any to pack it other than bubble wrap?

## Shalu Jain

I have tried before with the Bubble Wrap but my gift still breaks down, Now I want something more safe alternate option. Will you guys please help me out on this?
Tips are appreciable.

----------


## Eren24

We always travelling a lot and buying glass wares are my hobby and love to bring it home. I always wrap it with my clothes to prevent breakage. When I have some paper or old paper I first wrap it with paper then with my clothing. It always work to me because I always forgot bringing bubble wrap or buying one that is why I was used to my clothed as a good wrapper to my precious bought glass wares.

----------

